# 

## buh

!  .    ( 6%)               ?

----------


## .

,   ?

----------

> ,


 ,  " ",    ,    .

----------


## buh

.    /.
 ()  6%  .  2012 .    -         .    ,   .       .

----------


## .

** ,     .
      .

----------


## buh

*.*,   ,     .   2012 .    2013 .(    )   ?

----------


## .

2013     ,      .

----------


## buh

,    . , ?

----------


## .

?   ?

----------


## buh

,          2013 .,            .
..  2013 .    . ,          .        . ?  ?

----------


## .

,     .   , ?




> 


            ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## buh

.     2013   . ,        .   ()   .       ,      ,     ?     . ,   ?

----------


## .

-?          .      ?

----------


## buh

. .     ,    (    ,        , ).   2013     ,       .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## buh

,  ,   .  - ?     ,           .   .     2013 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## buh

*.*,   !        .     .        :Smilie: . -       .    .    ,    .        .        .     :Frown: .    ?!     .          (  ), ?   !

----------


## .

> .          (  ), ?

----------


## buh

. ,  6% ( 2012 ,   2011    ).           , ,   ..    (   ,     )?      ,   ,     . 

    :
1. 10  60   100 000 .
  19  60- 18 000 .
2.  *20?*  60    50 000 .
 19  60- 9 000 .
3.    177 000 ..
   ,             ? 
    ,  ,     -? 
     ,   ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## buh

!
     51  86-  
1.  10  60   
     19  60- 
2.  08  60 (76) -   
3.  08  10 -      
4.  08  60 (76,23,25,26) -  
5. 08 19 -         
6.  01  08 -  
     86  83.3 -   -

----------


## .

))

----------


## buh

51  86-  
 86  83.3 -   -      
 83    ?

----------


## .

- ,

----------


## buh

,     ,        -         ?         .  010        ?      010  -      ,  ?

----------


## .

> ?



    ,   .

----------


## buh

*   .*
         ,   :

     ,         ,    (. 1 . 3 . 346.16  . 4 . 2 . 346.17  ); 
          ,     . 
** 
 ,  ?

----------


## buh

?    15%.  ?

----------


## .

* buh*,    ?     6%,        
 -

----------


## buh

.  .     (     ,     )  -  -    .   , ,     29   ?

----------


## .

15%,

----------


## buh

,     ?   ?
51 86-  ( )
60 51-   ( )
20 60-   ()
19 60-(/)
86 20-   (. )
86 19-  (. )

----------


## .



----------


## buh

*.*,  !      ,        :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## buh

!   2011  ,  2012  6%.    2011  ,  2012 .  15%.        2011 .  ,      .   .    ?
1.      (, )  2012 .     ?       ?
2.     2011 . ,  .    .     (     ).   .   ?
    .   .    2011   2012   (  ,   ),  26  ,  83  ,   01  ..          .  :Frown:

----------


## buh

*.*,    .      :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------


## buh

,              2012 .    ,   . . .    2012 .       .        ?                        ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## buh

. .

----------


## buh

"       - 0001 -            , 0002 -            ...  - 15 "
 ?    ?  ?

----------


## buh

?
1.   1-     ,     02.10.2009  213 
2.   11 ()        ()  ,      24.07.2012 N 406

----------


## .

> "


 



> ?


     .      ? 
   ,    .    ,

----------


## buh

.  .  .

----------


## zas77

> .


  66-  15.04.1998.
      .

----------


## zas77

> 2011   2012


   .    ,    .

----------


## buh

*.*,       .76.5   /  ?       86    .
 51  76.5  
 76.5  86 .

----------


## zas77

> 


   .    ""...
..      -    ,  ,     . 
   .

----------


## .

> .76.5


 ,

----------


## buh

.  .     ,   ( ,  ).            / .          , ..    / .
08 60/- 
60/ 86/..- 
60/ 51-
86/.. 60/-  
    ?          ?

----------


## buh

51  :Frown:

----------


## .

.   ?     ?      ?    ?

----------


## buh

.                  .      -   ,     .          /     ,    .

08 60/-  ( . (   )
60/ 86/..- 
60/ 51-
86/.. 60/-

----------


## .

> .


  .       :Frown:        (    ,       - )   ,   - .         86 . 




> -   ,     .


               .           .

----------


## buh

,             . :Frown: 
08 76/-  ( . (   )
76/ 66 -  
60/ 51-
66 60/-

----------


## buh

.   ,             ,       :Frown: 
     ,   ? :Frown:

----------


## .

> .


 ,       .  .

----------


## buh

,     ,      .

----------


## .

,  .     .

----------


## buh

, .

----------


## buh

*.*,             ?    ?      ,              ,      .

----------


## zas77

> -


1) -  ? 
 ( ) - 76,
 - 10.
08 - "  "
  66? "66 60/-  " -   ?
  ,       ?  -  ""    
,     .

----------


## .

> ?


       ,  "".    ,     (  ).       ,     .  -    .




> ,       ?


 ,  .   ,       .

----------


## buh

*.*,   ,       !
08 60/- (  )
60/ 66-  (  )
60/ 51- (     )
66 60/-.  (        )

----------


## .

,      .        .    ,     :Frown:

----------


## buh

.     ,         . :Wow:  :Frown: 
   . :Abuse:

----------


## buh

86   .  86  83 -        ,      1350 (. )  . . 
1.? 
2.     86 (  )      ?
3.   83         (  01,  08)?
4.     86?

----------


## buh

:  83 - 1350,  86 - 1320 1350.   ?

----------


## buh

, ,      ( 68,69).       :Dezl:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zas77

> 86  83 -


 , ..  .
      (   ..)  .

----------


## Lightright

,    .   ,      2012     2011?    ? .   ,   .     2012    .

----------


## zas77

> ,  ...


, ,   .

----------


## buh

.    ,     ,   .  (,     ).     . ()         ( ). :           ?   1.     2.     ?

----------


## zas77

> ** ?


       ?

----------


## buh

.

----------

> .    ,


         ?

----------


## zas77

> .


   :      ( (1),     (2). , ,  ,        .

, , . ,  ,     ,  -  . 
      ,    : (1)  (2)?

----------


## zas77

> ,    .


,              ?
,         :yes:   :Wow:   :Big Grin:     ?

----------


## zas77

> ,


 , ,    . 76 (     ,  -  . 75).

----------


## zas77

> 2013     ,


          ? ,    ?

----------


## buh

,      . , ..  
76 86-  
51 76-  
20,26 60-    
86 20,26-    
99 91-   .  
84,2 99- 
86 84,2-          86   

           (86).         6.  .   .  .   !!!

----------


## .

> 99 91-   .


    ?




> 86


  - 84   86  (  ),   .

----------


## buh

[QUOTE=.;54265764]    ?

 -

----------


## innari

> -


         . 86 91

----------


## buh

.. ,  91         86,   . ..    ,      99, 84.    :

76 86-  
51 76-  
20,26 60-    
91,4 51- 
86 20,26,91-     

?

----------


## innari

> ?


.

----------


## buh

,  !

----------

.        . :    .        08     -    - ?
1.   -   
2.  
3.    
4.  ,  ,  ,  
5.    
6.  
7. , 
8.     
9.    - 
10.    - 
11. , 
12.     
13.  
14.  /    :  26,    86  ?   ?
  ,     . 
  -   ,           ?

----------


## buh

,   1- 7.7   6      ?

----------


## buh

**,    .       ,      ,         .

----------

,      :Wink:

----------


## innari

> -   ,           ?


 .     .

----------


## buh

( 15%). - ,   /    ,  .  ,    .  , !
:
1..       ,     (   )?
2. .         6?
3. ..              . ?
4.,           ,  ,     ?
5.  -    ,      ?

----------


## buh

, ,   .  . !!! :Dash2:

----------


## 1979

.   .     ,              .     .

----------


## zas77

> 4.,           ?


4. ,     . , 
 ,   . 
,   , ..   ,           .

----------


## id287283149

!
     ?  :
,, , 6-, -,   , 4-,     ,  -     ?
  ?

----------


## .

*id287283149*,      ,

----------

